# video newb 2



## exercion (May 27, 2015)

I tried this on the dslr video forum with nary a comment so I figured I'd try here:

I'm sure this is a dumb question, but I am just starting to work with the video on my 5D Mark 2. I shot some video with the camera in portrait orientation, so now my video is sideways. How do I correct this? I have PS CS6, Windows Movie Maker, Pinnacle, and of course the Canon utilities. A second question is how does one convert the video files to a wmv format?

Thanks,
Eric


----------

